# Jack Dempsey sexing help please..



## Robbo1972 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi just after a bit of advice on the sex of my adult Jack Dempsey fish.
I think they both look female but since adding the second one they have been fighting quite a lot.

Pic 3 is this a male?

Thanks in advance for your help

Cheers Rob


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, fish 3 (1st picture) is male. But Fish 2 (2nd picture) and fish 1 (last picture) are likely both female.
JD can generally be reliably sexed by how far the bright blue coloration comes down on the gill plate.
There are other traits that indicate sex (eg. mature males are proportionately larger in the head area; often brighter blue coloration), though these almost always confirm the gill plate method of sexing. The gill plate is generally reliable enough to be relied upon solely. Occasionally you will come across specimens that are sort of ambiguous (eg. lots of blue that comes down farther then a typical male, but not all the way) but none of these are "in betweens".


----------



## Robbo1972 (Mar 28, 2018)

Many thanks just what I thought but about to get fish 3 and wanted make sure my sexing was correct.


----------



## Robbo1972 (Mar 28, 2018)

Just to be sure here are the vents


----------



## Countsd (Jul 20, 2018)

Can someone please tell me if this JD is a female?


----------

